# Rayco c85d mini crawler



## JohnnyDick (Apr 7, 2018)

It's runs good until it warms up then it starts missing and dies then will start right back up and running for another 10 to 15 minutes can anyone tell me what's wrong with it?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Lacking fuel


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Have you changed fuel filter?

Can you isolate problem to certain injectors?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JohnnyDick said:


> It's runs good until it warms up then it starts missing and dies then will start right back up and running for another 10 to 15 minutes can anyone tell me what's wrong with it?
> 
> View attachment 180250
> 
> ...


Is it diesel or gas. Do you any other info you could share?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Plugged fuel filter, or the supply line/fittings are plugged/crap floating in the fuel tank getting sucked into the fuel pickup.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It sounds like it could be a fuel shut off
Solenoid. I had one on a Kubota that would reset when you started it get warm an trigger a shutoff.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Check the coil and coil wire. We had an old power king lawn tractor that would do the same thing. Replaced the coil wire and all was good.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

FourDiamond said:


> Check the coil and coil wire. We had an old power king lawn tractor that would do the same thing. Replaced the coil wire and all was good.


On a Deutz Diesel?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

any smoke at idle...

if so what color?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Plugged fuel filter, or the supply line/fittings are plugged/crap floating in the fuel tank getting sucked into the fuel pickup.


That was the issue with one of my excavators. So much crap in the tank it would restrict supply line. Took supply line off filter housing and blew in it till I had bubbles in the tank, Been running good since.


----------

